# Korea to Launch Rocket for Satellite or Long Range Missile ?



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Is Korea planning to test a long range missile? Japan is readying itself to intercept a missile. missile. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-17498931


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Korea to Launch Rocket for Satellite or Long Range Missi*

 knowing north korea it's a satellite that shoots a long range missile that will still crash into the ocean because their scientists believe in magic still.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Korea to Launch Rocket for Satellite or Long Range Missi*



Leon said:


> knowing north korea it's a satellite that shoots a long range missile that will still crash into the ocean because their scientists believe in magic still.


U sir are a psychic. Cus thats exactly what happened. ::clapping::


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Korea to Launch Rocket for Satellite or Long Range Missi*



dontlookatme said:


> Leon said:
> 
> 
> > knowing north korea it's a satellite that shoots a long range missile that will still crash into the ocean because their scientists believe in magic still.
> ...


Damn Leon! Good call! ::clapping:: Now reach into that magic bag of tricks and tell me if the Cubs will win a pennant in my lifetime or if I should just stop watchin'. :lol:


----------

